# Is a FAT DOG HEAVY?????????



## Capt.Cook (May 27, 2004)

Just thought I'd brush the cobwebs off the board.I havnt posted here in a long time.Deer season is over for me and I'm back in the bay,gonna hit it hard until snapper season and plan on chasing the kingfish tournaments again.I'm itching to go back to Baffin and may make a couple more trips down there this Feb.We went twice last year,1st trip I got a 31" 10.2 lber,2nd trip my buddy got a nice 8 something and we had several other very nice trout.

Brent......you fishing any?

Scott....Farley.....you guys doing any goose hunting?

Lets hear it .....somebody has got to have something going on!!!!!!!


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Is a bear Catholic? 

I hope you can find a few of those Baffin Beauties like you had last year, or better yet, I hope I CAN find one or two that would come even close to that. Not much going on my end. Spent a couple of days in So. Texas "getting my mind right" and managed to get a spike for sausage. I hope to make it back before the season is over for a little chicken fried backstrap. I hope 2005 is good to you and the rest of the crew. 

Tight Lines, AC


----------



## RickyT (May 24, 2004)

I shot my biggest deer ever with a bow in late November (23-inch wide 11-point) and lost him. Hit a couple inches behind the heart in a rainstorm. Trailing dog jumped him a couple hours later and ran him out of the country. I've been back three times looking for horns or something and haven't found anything. Haven't picked up my bow since then. Broke my heart.

December was good for trout for me here in Trinity and East Bays and even better down Rockport way. Texas is such a wonderful State for the outdoorsman that I find myself taking it for granted somewhat. 

Hope everyone has a great '05 and let's keep this message board alive. 

RickyT


----------



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

I haven't had time to fish or do much else. What spare time I have had I've spent in Tyler Co. I don't shoot anymore, I just provide a good solid knee for Seth to sit on. Good to hear from you.....


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

If a fly didnt have wings would they call it a walk?.........................later,Dave
Ive got no fishing info


----------



## Mizpah (Aug 27, 2004)

Hi Glen,

Not too much going on at the Farley house. Indeed, we have been waterfowling some since the end of the tarpon season. Scott and I went opening weekend and shot a few geese but the weather was too nice. As I lay in the wet rice field, I couldn’t help but thinking that I should have been offshore fishing. Less than 24 h later, I was….It was a little too choppy to run deep but we stopped and caught some nice state water snapper.

I guess the highlight so far has been a banded redhead Sally shot in Port A on 11/13/2004. It was banded on 6/25/1998 near Crestwynd SK Canada (hatched in 1997 or earlier). Anyone who has not held and admired such a trophy while wondering just where it came from and how many migrations it had made, has missed a big part of waterfowling. We saw lots of ducks and bagged seven birds between the two of us.

I took my young nephew hunting over Thanksgiving but we saw more airboats than we had birds on the strap. I shot two shells and dropped two ducks, one for each dog. We had a great time (he can haul decoys better than Sally but the dogs don’t listen to him as well) as I tried to relay some of life’s lessons that I have learned over the years. Nothing real Rourke-like but important things nonetheless, like "it ain’t always about the killin’" and "never trust a fart."

Scott and I have goose hunted a couple of times since then. We shot a few specks and snows in a peanut field last weekend. Hunted in a corn filed this morning but we were a day late. It was extremely slow but the company was great as we got to visit with Jimmy Durham. Lots of geese around but like most things outdoors, you really need to catch the weather just right to really spank ‘em. See ya around, Jim


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

RickyT said:


> I shot my biggest deer ever with a bow in late November (23-inch wide 11-point) and lost him. Hit a couple inches behind the heart in a rainstorm. Trailing dog jumped him a couple hours later and ran him out of the country. I've been back three times looking for horns or something and haven't found anything. Haven't picked up my bow since then. Broke my heart.
> 
> December was good for trout for me here in Trinity and East Bays and even better down Rockport way. Texas is such a wonderful State for the outdoorsman that I find myself taking it for granted somewhat.
> 
> ...


If you hit him where you think you hit him, a couple hours later he would have been dead, not running.
Too bad, hate to hear good ones get away.


----------

